# Are roof mounted gutter brackets a leak waiting to happen ?



## FormerRoofer (May 11, 2017)

New member here. I have a question about the gutter mounting brackets on a clients home. They are metal brackets that are not fastened to the fascia. Instead the wrap around the bottom of the gutter and they extend about 6 inches onto the roof. This extention is then fastened to the roof with a nail that penetrates the asphalt roofing.

I did asphalt roofing for a few years when i was a teenager and i remember that the one rule you never violated was that exposed nail heads are not acceptable. 

Are these gutter brackets a roof leak waiting to happen ?


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

Any hole put into a roof through the shingles is a leak waiting to happen. Short answer is yes, highly likelihood that these nail holes will leak through the roof at some time.

Todd
Emerald State Roofing


----------

